# Disfonctionnement Apple TV 2e génération



## letsuky (30 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je viens ici pour, je l'espère, avoir quelques réponses à mon problème. En effet, voilà plusieurs jours que mon Apple TV de deuxième génération à quelques disfonctionnement assez étrange. Sans raison, en voulant l'allumer pour diffuser du contenu dessus par AirPlay, elle n'a pas voulu s'allumer. 

À l'allumage, la pomme apparaît à l'écran, comme toujours. Le voyant clignote régulièrement sur le boitier, tout va bien. Mais là, ça coince. La pomme disparaît, et le voyant devient... fou. Il clignote n'importe comment pendant quelques secondes, avant de reprendre un rythme normal, la pomme réapparait puis disparaît de nouveau... Ça en boucle.

Il lui arrive pourtant de réussir à s'allumer, sa dure un moment, mais souvent quand elle est éteinte, et que je veux la rallumer, c'est repartie pour le même manège.

J'ai évidemment restaurer le logiciel de l'appareil, plusieurs fois, et même sur plusieurs ordinateur différents (autant dire que j'ai tout essayé de ce côté).

Je pense donc pouvoir déduire que c'est un problème matériel, mais je ne suis pas vraiment un pro là dedans.

Évidemment, je ne vous demande pas de le réparer comme par magie (même si je dois avouer que ça serai génial ), mais plutôt de me donner quelques conseils, ou même ce qui pourrait d'après vous, poser problèmes.

Merci d'avances pour votre aide, si vous avez la moindre question n'hésitez pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------

Je viens tout juste de remarquer un détail qui pourrait peut être vous aider. En effet là elle s'est allumée, et elle s'éteint et redémarre à chaque fois que j'ai une interaction "sans fil" avec elle. La contrôler avec la télécommande de base, pas de problème elle ne s'éteint pas, j'ai pu lancer un film et de la musique sans problème. Par contre dès que je la contrôle avec l'app Remote, elle redémarre, et dès que je met de la musique sur mon Mac et que j'envoie la musique par AirPlay, elle fonctionne, mais redémarre à chaque fois que la musique change


----------

